# How many snowboards are too many?



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

good god haha why do you have 7 snowboards 
i would love to have 7 but theres just no point not to mention thats snowboards arent cheap.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont even understand the question..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No such thing as too many.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> good god haha why do you have 7 snowboards
> i would love to have 7 but theres just no point not to mention thats snowboards arent cheap.


Well I've got the first one I ever bought. It was a K2 off of Craigslist. I quickly discovered that it was too short and just not the best quality. so I at the end of last year I bought my first ":real" setup- A Ride Decade with SPI bindings.

Over the summer I picked up two more CL boards one for $5 and one for $20.

Then I got a "backup" board for my ride- an atomic Coldsmoke (Thanks Snowolf!) That became my primary board.

Then I bought a "vintage Burton Cruzer on Ebay just for display.

I liked my Coldsmoke so much and they were on clearance so I thought I'd pick up one another one of those.

Now I've got seven. 

I think that's it though...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

7 seems like a lot, but it doesn't sound like you have 7 set ups to decide on every time out. I guess I'd have 5 or 6 if I didn't sell one when it got old or trade one in.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Duck Commander said:


> Well I've got the first one I ever bought. It was a K2 off of Craigslist. I quickly discovered that it was too short and just not the best quality. so I at the end of last year I bought my first ":real" setup- A Ride Decade with SPI bindings.
> 
> Over the summer I picked up two more CL boards one for $5 and one for $20.
> 
> ...


ok that makes more sense it sounds like you got most of those boards for really cheap 
i have had 4 boards in my life time so i guess thats not 2 far away from 7 
i sold the first one and broke the second 2 haha so i really only have 1 ridable board


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

*2 many sticks*

Bataleon funk kink 61
Bataleon Riot 59
Bataleon enemy 61
Lib Tech TRS btx 59

Apo Axel Pauporte 67 splitboard.
Apo Method 60 
Apo David Vincent 60 pro model 
Apo Axel Pauporte 63
Sims Project HEX 59 (aluminum honeycomb tip/tail) I only ride four of them with any regularity. Several of thes boards are 4 SALE so let me know if you are interested in any of them. Geez Ward, don't be so Hard on the Beaver. :cheeky4: buy some please make me an offer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

To borrow from road cycling philosophy...

The correct number of snowboards to own is "n + 1", with "n" being equal to the number of snowboards you currently own.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got 9 and I'm still looking for more. I have 3 in heavy rotation and looking to retire one and replace it with a better rail board. 

There's no sense in trading them in because they're only going to take them towards a board for full price and I don't want to give them a board and bindings and still pay $200+ towards a deck when I can just buy it online for $200 straight up cash.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok lol, 7 snowboard setups is a lot different then owning 5 cheap boards and 2 good ones lol


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Who said anything about having cheap snowboards? I have inexpensive snowboards because I buy them all on clearance. Just picked up my Misfit for $249 and my Darkstar was $210. No sense in paying $400-$500 for them 2 months ago.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I have one but i'll be crank'n a freeride/powder board this sale season. I dont think you can have to many, im sure if i had the money i'd have far more than i needed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 3.

Burton Custom for all mtn cruising
Burton Shaun White for park
Arbor something to decorate my room


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Sn0nMasher said:


> Arbor something to decorate my room


that's a good one!


----------

